# Spain visa for 1 month.



## H8787 (8 mo ago)

Hi! So I have a potential opportunity to work abroad in Spain for just 1 month next year remotely with my British company.
Visa wise I don’t think the non lucrative one would be right as don’t think you can work with that..& is for 6-12 months..

So only one user is the digital nomad visa but even though there’s been talks about this in Spanish parliament it’s not available yet..

So had anyone gone through similar working remotely for a short period of time?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's only for one month, just stay as a tourist for 90-in-180 days. A lot of people do incidental work while on holiday, like emailing and updating their files, and nobody cares. Also under Schengen stay, business trip is covered.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Joppa said:


> If it's only for one month, just stay as a tourist for 90-in-180 days. A lot of people do incidental work while on holiday, like emailing and updating their files, and nobody cares. Also under Schengen stay, business trip is covered.


You may be right BUT, if the Op is going to visit a factory etc and actually work then its not cut and dried.
If remote or connected via computer then maybe Ok.
Physical presence in an office or factory brings up all sorts of workers rights, insurance and other headaches.

I worked for the Uk arm of an Italian machinery company who wanted me to go to Cacaolat in Barcelona to refurb a pallet wrapper as I was the only trained engineer available.
The Uk company had to provide its insurance and ensure it covered everything (and I mean everything), proof that I was an Eu citizen and was able to work in the EU. Proof of my tax and national Insurance to prove that I would be paid by the UK. There were reams of paperwork (but Im assuming Coke wanted this as Id worked in France a month earlier with just the insurance) This was in Jan 2020 before we moved here.

Now all I do is just rock up there as my TIE allows work in Spain... Cant work anywhere else in the EU though and I needed a short term working visa for Italy in Feb this year to go through my retraining on the newer machines.

If visiting a company premises and although being paid via the Uk the work will still being carried out in Spain and paid from here. That alone brings issues (and the host company will have that headache)

From memory every country Ive ever worked in always requires at a minimum a letter of invitation that is supposed to accompany you in case you are stopped at customs (I spent 4 hours in Toronto as they went through the paperwork in 2019)..
My passport had loads of work visa's in and it requires forms and using 2 pages of the passport for each one (working visitors from Canada needed this in the pet food plant in Madrid in 2018 when I was there) 
So Im assuming all 3rd country citizens have to follow this route. 
We all did in Oman and there were workers from about 10 different countries and we all had the same paperwork.

the Uk gov says the following.






Travel to Spain for work


Check if you need a visa or permit to work in Spain and how to get one if you do.




www.gov.uk





*Check if you need a visa or permit*
You can travel to Spain for the following reasons without a visa or permit for up to 90 days in a 180-day period:


attending business meetings or discussions
attending seminars or fact-finding meetings
attending conferences and workshops
attending trade shows
meeting clients or customers (including entertainment like eating at a restaurant)
receiving classroom-based training
leisure travel, such as holidays or visiting friends or family
You must not receive any payment for these activities from a Spanish company or it could be classed as work.

The HR department should basically be asking the firm in Spain what they require for the Op to travel and work.


----------



## H8787 (8 mo ago)

Hi guys thanks for responses! I can’t seem to reach anyone at any Spanish consulate to ask! And online not clear so if I’m doing 2 weeks work & 2 weeks holiday would I be ok on a tourist visa?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

H8787 said:


> Hi guys thanks for responses! I can’t seem to reach anyone at any Spanish consulate to ask! And online not clear so if I’m doing 2 weeks work & 2 weeks holiday would I be ok on a tourist visa?


There is no Tourist Visa, you could come here on "holiday" and maybe conduct you business but you will be limited to the 90/180 factor.

Steve


----------



## benhewett87 (4 mo ago)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I feel like I should be ok with coming on a tourist visa , (2 out of the 4 weeks will be holiday anyway) with the other 2 weeks I’m working remotely covered by Schnegan. if I’m wrong on this please let me know! As I love Spain & wish to keep coming back!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

benhewett87 said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies. I feel like I should be ok with coming on a tourist visa , (2 out of the 4 weeks will be holiday anyway) with the other 2 weeks I’m working remotely covered by Schnegan. if I’m wrong on this please let me know! As I love Spain & wish to keep coming back!


While a lot of people do indeed work remotely while on holiday, you should be aware that strictly speaking, no work at all (except voluntary work) is permitted with a Schengen visa.


----------



## benhewett87 (4 mo ago)

Oh, I’m kind of confused what Visa I should be obtaining for 2 weeks of work- do you know?
Schnegan I thought covered ‘business trip’.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

benhewett87 said:


> Oh, I’m kind of confused what Visa I should be obtaining for 2 weeks of work- do you know?
> Schnegan I thought covered ‘business trip’.


Remote working isn't a 'business trip'. A business trip means that there are physical business meetings in Spain, hence the need to be in Spain.

There isn't currently a visa for remote working. If there were, the Spanish government wouldn't be working towards creating one!


----------



## benhewett87 (4 mo ago)

Ah I see, oh it’s such a shame we voted to leave the EU which I didn’t want!

I’ll have to cancel the planned 2 weeks of remote work in Spain, thanks for everyone’s replies. Much appreciated


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are only in Spain for a month then I really wouldn't worry if you are working some of the time. Plenty of folk do some work whilst on holiday - you cant throw people in jail for checking work emails can you!! It only is an issue if you stayed for more than 90 days. So just come over and stay the month.


----------

